# Opening Night: Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (0-0) [10/28/08]



## Basel

*Credit goes to Cris for the layout.*


----------



## Cris

time to starting counting the days


----------



## elcap15

Ok 5!


----------



## Boob-No-More

Webster won't be playing. He has a stress fracture in his foot and will be out 8 - 10 weeks. He looked great in their first preseason game, but complained of pain in the foot afterward. 

19-year old rookie Nicolas Batum will likely start, but Travis Outlaw will probably get most of the minutes at SF. Or, they may go with a smaller line-up with Roy and Rudy Fernandez at the 2 - 3.

BNM


----------



## Cris

Thanks for the update. I'll edit it as we get closer to game time.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Holy **** I can't wait for this game. Finally, the end to a very long off season is here.


----------



## Cris

Time to take this bad boy off the stuck list... and make it the Laker's forum headliner.


----------



## ceejaynj

Since it appears that RadMan will start, he better show up for FOUR quarters...instead of just one. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Basel

I absolutely cannot ****ing wait for Tuesday night!


----------



## Dominate24/7

Can't wait! Hopefully we can take care of the ball. Everybody's looking at Bynum vs. Oden, but Gasol/Aldridge and Bryant/Roy are also good match-ups to watch. 

Oden begins his quest to become the oldest rookie of the year ever at 36 years old. Good luck to him!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

It's so close...


----------



## Kaas

Boob-No-More said:


> Webster won't be playing. He has a stress fracture in his foot and will be out 8 - 10 weeks. He looked great in their first preseason game, but complained of pain in the foot afterward.
> 
> 19-year old rookie Nicolas Batum will likely start, but Travis Outlaw will probably get most of the minutes at SF. Or, they may go with a smaller line-up with Roy and Rudy Fernandez at the 2 - 3.
> 
> BNM


Interesting. I thought Batum was going to be a project this year who would barely see the floor, yet he's starting opening night?

Anyways, I too am very pumped for this game. It would be nice to get our rivals off to the wrong start of this season where they have a decent shot of making the playoffs.

I'm eagerly anticipating the Oden vs. Bynum matchup. Not only that, but I can't wait to see the team play a meaningful game. How will Odom do as 6th man in the regular season? Will the bench be just as good, if not better than last year? Can we avoid the injury bug? So many questions around this team, despite it being a serious contender. I can't wait until Tuesday night. It will also be a nice way to relax after taking a test earlier in the day.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Nice. Can't wait for the season to get going.


----------



## jazzy1

a couple key matchups worth watching. Outlaw always gives us hell,he's killed us when he's been matched up with Vlad and Walton but NOW we have Ariza to go head up with his athleticism. 

Aldridge basically outplayed Gasol last season for the most part he used strength to muscle in for deep position and his athleticism bothered Gasol some when he had the ball. 

Kobe needs to really outplay Roy, if that happens we should get the season started off right with a win. 

gonna be a tough game because its the 1st one. 

Bynum/Oden match-up will be lots of fun to watch. 

Can't wait for this game.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Portland isn't exactly the team I'd want to open the season against, but it will be fun nonetheless.

We always had problems taking are of Portland lately, and with a new line up that the Lakers obviously haven't completely adjusted to yet.. It might end in a defeat.

But it sure sounds like a fun night of match ups. Oden vs Bynum, clash of the hyped titans.


----------



## Basel

29 hours and 20 minutes to go!


----------



## Cris

time to start the hour countdown... 

*29 hours*


----------



## Basel

That was ****ing weird...


----------



## elcap15

I cant wait!


----------



## Darth Bryant

So what is everyone predicting stat wise in the Bynum vs Oden show down? What kind of numbers from each guy do you guys predict? I'm curious to see what our predictions look like compared to the blazers Oden predictions.


----------



## Basel

I think Bynum is going to get somewhere between 17-20 points tomorrow, at least 10 rebounds, and a couple of blocked shots.

I think Oden will score more around the 12-15 points range, but get the same type of rebounding and blocks numbers.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Basel57 said:


> I think Bynum is going to get somewhere between 17-20 points tomorrow, at least 10 rebounds, and a couple of blocked shots.
> 
> I think Oden will score more around the 12-15 points range, but get the same type of rebounding and blocks numbers.


I'm going to say... 17/8/2 for Bynum on 60 percent shooting.
I'm going to say for Oden.. 10/6/1 or so. 

Being the first real game for Oden, I think he's probably going to have a little early career jitters.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I'll give Oden three blocks, but he will get into foul trouble due to over-aggressiveness.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'll give Oden three blocks, but he will get into foul trouble due to over-aggressiveness.


How many of those three blocks you think he's gonna get on Bynum?


----------



## Basel

24 hours!!!


----------



## jazzy1

Bynum 19/12/4blks

Oden 12/8/2blks

Oden won't catch a break down low, once Bynum goes out Gasol slides over Oden will be hard pressed to make the adjustments guarding 2 different very good post players. Bynum will catch a break once Prizilla comes in lol.


----------



## Cris

All I know is Aldrigde better not kill us with the backboard shot.


----------



## dreamcloud

man, i dont care about the game, who is that in your avy basel?!


----------



## Basel

dreamcloud said:


> man, i dont care about the game, who is that in your avy basel?!


:laugh:

Stacy Keibler.

Go to the wrestling forum under "Other Sports" and see her Maxim pictures that I posted. She's insanely gorgeous.


----------



## Silk D

Cris said:


> All I know is Aldrigde better not kill us with the backboard shot.


I was just about to say, I think Aldridge will have a better stat line then both of them. No offense, but he's got Pau guarding him.


----------



## Cris

Silk D said:


> I was just about to say, I think Aldridge will have a better stat line then both of them. No offense, but he's got Pau guarding him.


Yeah, if he gets hot I think you might see that matchup change pretty fast. Gasol would probably be a better matchup for Oden. Let bynum's length get in the way of Marcus.


----------



## Kaas

jazzy1 said:


> Bynum 19/12/4blks
> 
> Oden 12/8/2blks
> 
> Oden won't catch a break down low, once Bynum goes out Gasol slides over Oden will be hard pressed to make the adjustments guarding 2 different very good post players. Bynum will catch a break once Prizilla comes in lol.


Przybilla is actually a very underrated defender. Bynum obviously has the advantage, but it will be no cake walk to play in the post against Przybilla.

My predictions from the four main front line players:
Pau: 21/7/4/1 blk
Bynum: 18/11/2 blks

Aldridge: 25/7
Oden: 12/12/3 blks


----------



## Eyeslack

i'm the luckiest guy ever and very thankful.. I'll be at the game tomorrow.. premier seats


GO LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel

Eyeslack said:


> i'm the luckiest guy ever and very thankful.. I'll be at the game tomorrow.. premier seats
> 
> 
> GO LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lucky *****.


----------



## dreamcloud

Basel57 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Stacy Keibler.
> 
> Go to the wrestling forum under "Other Sports" and see her Maxim pictures that I posted. She's insanely gorgeous.


omg dam thats some nice stuff!! :cheers:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Eyeslack said:


> i'm the luckiest guy ever and very thankful.. I'll be at the game tomorrow.. premier seats
> 
> 
> GO LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lisette hooked it up??


----------



## Eyeslack

CubanLaker said:


> Lisette hooked it up??





Nah man... I had to pay for them and they were pretty damn pricey 



but its all good.. On vacation so I treated myself to the season opener


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Nice! You going by yourself or what??


----------



## DaRizzle

Bynum, if you happen to read basketball forums in the middle of the night of your 21st bday and the day before the season opener you gotta listen to me...

*Beat Oden Down!!!​*
Ive talked you up quite a bit to POR fans and I dont want to be made a fool even if it is only one game :biggrin:

25pt/14reb(7 offensive)/5blk/2ast/2stl...would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Yega1979

It think it will be an exciting game tonight. Portland is overloaded with young talent that is rearing to go and show what they can do. 

I think Portland will beat you tonight. We were a tough matchup for you guys last season, and now we have Oden and Fernandez. Watch out for our bench. Sergio and Rudy (our Spanish connection), really get things going. And there won't be many easy pickin's with Pryzbilla and Oden at Center for 48 minutes.


----------



## mediocre man

Let me start be saying I think the Lakers will be victorious tonight. Anyone that doesn't is a homer IMO. More experience, at home. That pretty much sums it up 

It will be interesting to see Oden's foul situation opening night. He really wasn't in any foul trouble at all during the preseason. This is a bad matchup for a really young Blazer team on opening night. The NBA did the Blazers no favors at all. 

Bynum should outplay Oden (experience). It wouldn't surprise me if he didn't, or did by just a bit though.
Aldridge will probably outplay Gasol, but you never know
SF is a who gives a ****
Kobe should outplay Roy
Blake and Fisher should cancel each other out

The benches will be interesting

Fernandez, Outlaw, Frye and Przybilla are all pretty darn solid, and Sergio is playing well too. 

Oden was double and triple teamed every time he touched the ball in preseason. I'm hoping to see Bynum cover him one on one to see how he does. The only game I saw the Lakers play was against OKC. No one seemed to pay any attention to Bynum. I could be wrong, but I don't think Bynum will get as many ally oops against Portland. He SHOULD have to work a little harder for his points against both Oden and Przybilla


----------



## elcap15

^^^ Its funny, cause I think the Blazers are a tough matchup for the Lakers on opening night. Theres a lot of Bynum/Oden hype, and both are teams have the same strengths . . . height and depth. I obviously believe we will win, but I dont think it will be any sort of cakewalk. I wouldnt be surprised to see the Lakers attack Oden in the paint early, trying to get him some early fouls. Pau is also an underated defender and his lenght might give LMA some troubles.


----------



## mediocre man

elcap15 said:


> ^^^ Its funny, cause I think the Blazers are a tough matchup for the Lakers on opening night. Theres a lot of Bynum/Oden hype, and both are teams have the same strengths . . . height and depth. I obviously believe we will win, but I dont think it will be any sort of cakewalk. I wouldnt be surprised to see the Lakers attack Oden in the paint early, trying to get him some early fouls. Pau is also an underated defender and his lenght might give LMA some troubles.




Pau is a horrible defender, and Aldridge usually has huge nights against him. 

Last year vs Gasol

30/10 (MEM)
23/5 (MEM)
24/4
22/8
11/12
22/16




Aldridge outscored Gasol every night. Gasol however outrebounded Aldridge in all but 2 nights. Although sometimes they play different possitions they always guard each other.


All that being said, Portland will be fortunate to win, and I'm just hoping it's competetive. Later in the year my thoughts will probably be different


----------



## Basel

Yeah, I'm somewhat worried about the Gasol/Aldridge matchup. Gasol needs to just be aggressive and not let LMA have his way. If the Pau that played in the Olympics comes to play tonight, I wouldn't be worried at all. I just don't know that that's the guy we'll see. Regardless, though, I expect them both to have a good game.


----------



## Eyeslack

CubanLaker said:


> Nice! You going by yourself or what??




with my bro


----------



## Cris

8 hours, 13 minutes, 7 seconds


----------



## jazzy1

Yega1979 said:


> It think it will be an exciting game tonight. Portland is overloaded with young talent that is rearing to go and show what they can do.
> 
> I think Portland will beat you tonight. We were a tough matchup for you guys last season, and now we have Oden and Fernandez. Watch out for our bench. Sergio and Rudy (our Spanish connection), really get things going. And there won't be many easy pickin's with Pryzbilla and Oden at Center for 48 minutes.


Malarky hogwash and any other crap I can come up with lol

Tough matchup,in Portland. 

We're better just about across the boards we have a legit borderline star coming off the bench in odom, slasher in Ariza and an experienced fast up and coming guard in Farmar and Luke Walton. 

I give yall a slight edge in the gasol match-up if Aldridge is on if not Gasol could win that one as well. 

Yall might have your day down the road but not tonight.


----------



## jazzy1

Kaas said:


> Przybilla is actually a very underrated defender. Bynum obviously has the advantage, but it will be no cake walk to play in the post against Przybilla.
> 
> My predictions from the four main front line players:
> Pau: 21/7/4/1 blk
> Bynum: 18/11/2 blks
> 
> Aldridge: 25/7
> Oden: 12/12/3 blks


But Prizilla is nothing offensively at all so he can rest on defense.


----------



## mediocre man

Update for any of you that are interested. Travis Outlaw is now going to start for Portland. McMillan slept on it and decided he would start.


----------



## Yega1979

Even many Blazer fans are underestimating the team. Mediocre Man must think this team isn't much better than the Minnesota Timberwolves. But the Blazers are the team nobody will want to face in the 1st round this year.

I feel a win in my bones tonight.


----------



## Cris

mediocre man said:


> Update for any of you that are interested. Travis Outlaw is now going to start for Portland. McMillan slept on it and decided he would start.


http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/index.ssf/2008/10/breaking_news_mcmillan_changes.html

Thanks!


----------



## Silk D

Yega1979 said:


> Even many Blazer fans are underestimating the team. Mediocre Man must think this team isn't much better than the Minnesota Timberwolves. But the Blazers are the team nobody will want to face in the 1st round this year.
> 
> I feel a win in my bones tonight.


Nobody is underestimating the Blazers, and while it would suprise most, it wouldn't shock anyone if the blazers won tonight. They have a ton of talent, but I think you're underestimating a team that ran through the west in last year's play-offs with a roster that had been together all but 3 months and was missing players like Bynum and Ariza.


----------



## Silk D

mediocre man said:


> Update for any of you that are interested. Travis Outlaw is now going to start for Portland. McMillan slept on it and decided he would start.


So who does that leave off the bench? Rudy, Sergio, Bayless? (serious q)


----------



## mediocre man

Silk D said:


> So who does that leave off the bench? Rudy, Sergio, Bayless? (serious q)


Unlike a lot of coaches, Nate McMillan likes to have units. The first unit will now consist of Blake, Roay, Outlaw, Aldridge and Oden. The second unit will become Rodriguez, Fernandez, Batum, Frye and Przybilla. Both Bayless and Diogu are out of the rotation for now at least. 


I think this is a dumb move by the Blazers. It leaves the second unit with virtually no veteran scoring other than Frye. Fernandez has shown he can score, but I think it would help if there were another scorer out there with him. 

The players that will handle the most minutes minus foul trouble are Roy, Aldridge, Oden, Fernandez, Outlaw.


----------



## Basel

*Scouting Report*



> And away we go….
> 
> As we get ready to embark on the 2008-09 season it is important to remember that tonight’s game is as important as any game played in April. We learned last year the importance of every game when it comes to getting home court in the playoffs. The Blazers are a young team on the rise with many “experts” pointing to them as a playoff team this season. They are a balanced, unselfish team who looks to run off turnovers and missed shots. The main players are Brandon Roy and LaMarcus Aldridge and they are pumped up with the debut of Greg Oden.
> 
> It is vital that we know their personnel. They have a number of new faces who play significant minutes so our preparation in regard to individual player tendencies is crucial. Their starting lineup consists of Steve Blake and Roy in the backcourt, Nicolas Batum and Aldridge at forwards, and Greg Oden at center. Blake has had a number of good games against us in his young career. He’s crafty and can hit the 3 and runs the team well. Roy is a star in this league. He is athletic and active. They will post him up, have him handle in screen and roll situations, and he can shoot to three point range. Throw in the ability to defend and you have a complete player who will be an all-star for years to come. Batum is a young active player who can shoot the three. He does a little bit of everything and likes to play the passing lanes defensively. Aldridge is a long, athletic big man who will come to block shots. He can hit the face up jumper to 20 feet so he is especially dangerous in screen and roll situations. Oden is a big, powerful rookie who looks to attack the rim. He has an effective right hand hook shot and will crash the offensive boards.
> 
> As most coaches do, Nate McMillen played deep into his bench in the preseason. Backing up Blake at the point are Sergio Rodriguez and rookie Jarryd Bayless. Rodriguez is a flashy playmaker who will try to make the ‘home-run’ play. Portland is high on Bayless. He has a great mid-range pullup game especially coming off a pick and roll. He is a solid defender. Travis Outlaw is the wild card coming off the bench. They will run some postups and isolations for him. He plays with a lot of energy and while he can hit the open 3 he is more of a cutter/slasher. He is a lob candidate. Channing Frye had a big game against us at their place last April. He is a pick and pop guy who can shoot to 20 feet. Joel Przybilla is a big body shot blocker who rolls hard to the basket in pick and rolls. Finally, Rudy Fernandez is a rookie with European Pro experience. He comes in the game looking to score. He can shoot the three and is athletic enough to try and dunk on people. He will gamble and go for steals on defense.
> 
> The month of beating up on each other in practice and going through exhibition games is over. Tonight is the real deal and it is against an upstart team who will be looking to make a statement. Mentally we must realize the significance of the night and play with the energy necessary to start the year with a home win.



http://my.lakers.com/lakers/news.html?id=5


----------



## jazzy1

Being a U of Md fan I've seen most of Blakes career and he seems to play outta his mind against the Lakers it seems. he shoots the ball crazy and gets alot of steals. If he plays lights out the Blazers can win this game because alot of the other stuff will be expected. 

LO has gotta come off the bench flying and ready to produce. Our 2nd unit can really push the ball and get into transition and put alot of ball pressure on the floor. Kobe drops back with that group and it could be lethal. 

I expect us too be very sloppy with the ball. Bynum being back and the alley oop thing will be frustrating very early in the season. I can see Kobe now getting 4-5 to's on those sorta plays he and Bynum gotta get back on the same page. 

But overall I expect our passing to be a nightmare for Portland our passing can cut teams up. 

you'll know we're having trouble if its alot of 1on1 stuff.


----------



## Plastic Man

Gasol is not a horrible defender. He's not Tim Duncan or Kevin Garnett on the defensive end of the floor, but he's a decent defender who's length can bothers his opponents...


----------



## Basel

That's true - but last year, he struggled guarding LMA. Hopefully it's different this season.


----------



## Plastic Man

Come on, 2 and a half hours to go; it'll be 3:30 AM when the game starts here... so you guys had better keep me company! I don't want to fall asleep.

Let's make this a 50 page topic! Woooooooooooohooooooo, I can't ****ing wait for the ****ing game to ****ing start!


----------



## Basel

This thread should be alive and well once the game gets going...I can't ****ing wait!


----------



## DaRizzle

You are a true ****ing fan Plastic Man!!!! :cheers:


----------



## ceejaynj

Snow showers, wet and cold here in NJ. Couldn't be a better night to start the season!!! GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## DaRizzle

First major battle: Who wins the jump ball :biggrin:


----------



## Cris

It's about time we return to big *** threads in this forum. 

I wont even mind if Blazer fans keep us company this year.


----------



## Basel

DaRizzle said:


> First major battle: Who wins the jump ball :biggrin:


Lakers win the jumpball, and we start things off with a Radmanovic 3-pointer. That's my prediction.


----------



## DaRizzle

^hopefully he doesnt airball it


----------



## Basel

It's going to be nothing but net!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Gentlemen, it's been both an honor and a privilege serving this long off season with you. In just a few short hours it ends, and the road to a championship begins.


:cheers:


----------



## Basel

My official prediction for tonight's game: 107-99, Lakers win.


----------



## elcap15

Oh damn! 2 hrs.

Is today the longest day ever or what?!


----------



## Basel

elcap15 said:


> Oh damn! 2 hrs.
> 
> Is today the longest day ever or what?!


Definitely one of the longest days ever. This Cavs/Celtics game better not go to overtime!


----------



## elcap15

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Gentlemen, it's been both an honor and a privilege serving this long off season with you. In just a few short hours it ends, and the road to a championship begins.
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Thanks and right back at ya!

Without this forum, I might have pulled out all my hair this offseason. Here's to getting some of the in-season warrriors back on the board


----------



## elcap15

Basel57 said:


> Definitely one of the longest days ever. This Cavs/Celtics game better not go to overtime!


I will seriously **** a brick.


----------



## Boob-No-More

Plastic Man said:


> Gasol is not a horrible defender. He's not Tim Duncan or Kevin Garnett on the defensive end of the floor, but he's a decent defender who's length can bothers his opponents...


Pau gets a fair number of blocks due to his length, but there's more to defense than blocks. Pau is a horrible, horrible, awful, terrible, totally sucky, gawdawful defender. Aldridge abused him last year, and twice the year before Zach Randolph had career highs (42 and 43) against Pau. 

In fact, I was at the game where Zach went off on Pau for 43 pts, 17 reb, 5 assists and 2 blocks - and he did it with a broken hand. It also happened to be Zach's last game as a Blazer.

Pau's a good player, but NOT a good defender.

BNM


----------



## ceejaynj

Basel57 said:


> This Cavs/Celtics game better not go to overtime!


I hope not...it's hard enough to make it through an entire game...since it doesn't start until 10:30PM here in NJ. Imagine how Plastic Man feels!!!


----------



## Basel

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Gentlemen, it's been both an honor and a privilege serving this long off season with you. In just a few short hours it ends, and the road to a championship begins.
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Right back at ya!

:cheers:


----------



## Basel

Tried getting this as my sig (had a friend make it for me), but it's too big a file. But the tagline says it all...


----------



## elcap15

Boob-No-More said:


> Pau gets a fair number of blocks due to his length, but there's more to defense than blocks. Pau is a horrible, horrible, awful, terrible, totally sucky, gawdawful defender. Aldridge abused him last year, and twice the year before Zach Randolph had career highs (42 and 43) against Pau.
> 
> In fact, I was at the game where Zach went off on Pau for 43 pts, 17 reb, 5 assists and 2 blocks - and he did it with a broken hand. It also happened to be Zach's last game as a Blazer.
> 
> Pau's a good player, but NOT a good defender.
> 
> BNM



Then why didnt Camby/Boozer/Duncan kill Gasol in the playoffs last year. Lakers didnt double team. If Gasol is such a bad defender, why dont teams single him out in the post all the time.

No one thinks Pau should be on the all-defensive team, but he isnt as bad as you make him out to be. He averages 1.8 blocks and .5 steals a game FOR HIS CAREER. He isnt that terrible.


----------



## Basel

Boob-No-More said:


> Pau gets a fair number of blocks due to his length, but there's more to defense than blocks. Pau is a horrible, horrible, awful, terrible, totally sucky, gawdawful defender. Aldridge abused him last year, and twice the year before Zach Randolph had career highs (42 and 43) against Pau.
> 
> In fact, I was at the game where Zach went off on Pau for 43 pts, 17 reb, 5 assists and 2 blocks - and he did it with a broken hand. It also happened to be Zach's last game as a Blazer.
> 
> Pau's a good player, but NOT a good defender.
> 
> BNM


I don't think Pau is a great defender by any means, but he's also not nearly as bad as you're making him out to be.


----------



## Darth Bryant

elcap15 said:


> Then why didnt Camby/Boozer/Duncan kill Gasol in the playoffs last year. Lakers didnt double team. If Gasol is such a bad defender, why dont teams single him out in the post all the time.
> 
> No one thinks Pau should be on the all-defensive team, but he isnt as bad as you make him out to be. He averages 1.8 blocks and .5 steals a game FOR HIS CAREER. He isnt that terrible.


Agree.

Pau wont win defensive player of the year awards.. But he is being severely underrated by some people.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Basel57 said:


> Tried getting this as my sig (had a friend make it for me), but it's too big a file. But the tagline says it all...


Dude, that sig ****ing rocks.


----------



## Basel

So, who all is going to be in here posting during the game? I would love to have a ton of the Lakers guys in here (and others are welcome as well) posting and kicking things off right in our forum.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Basel57 said:


> So, who all is going to be in here posting during the game? I would love to have a ton of the Lakers guys in here (and others are welcome as well) posting and kicking things off right in our forum.


I have nothing else.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I have not watched a minute of the Celtics/Cavs game since the sheer sight of Paul Pierce would piss me the **** off. Watching a meaningful Lakers game after such a long wait is always one of the highlights of my year. I also happened to pick up the Cap'n 100 proof today.


----------



## elcap15

Since I usually watch games on delay, I NEVER venture on these forums during games. Too dangerous. Plus its hard to drink beer/Scotch, watch games, and type at the same time. 2 out of 3 is do-able, guess which I choose?


----------



## DaRizzle

elcap15 said:


> Since I usually watch games on delay, I NEVER venture on these forums during games. Too dangerous. Plus its hard to drink beer/Scotch, watch games, and type at the same time. 2 out of 3 is do-able, guess which I choose?


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: When you getting over here!! Get your *** to CVS with Rick!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Big Ben ain't letting that easy **** get by.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Just one more half... Ugh.. This part feels the longest.


----------



## Blink4

god damn this game needs to hurry up!!!! LET'S GO LAKERS BABY.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Man this ****ing game is going to over time.. I know it.


----------



## DaRizzle

I dont want to miss the epic showdown of a tipoff!!


----------



## Darth Bryant

From now on, any time any team plays Boston, they are my second favorite team in the league. Right now the Cav's are my second favorite team in the NBA.


----------



## Boob-No-More

elcap15 said:


> Then why didnt Camby/Boozer/Duncan kill Gasol in the playoffs last year. Lakers didnt double team. If Gasol is such a bad defender, why dont teams single him out in the post all the time.


Marcus Camby???? You're kidding right? He's a starting center who played 35 minutes per game during the regular season, but only averaged 9.1 PPG - hardly an imposing low post offensive presence.

I seem to recall Pau spending most of the Utah series guarding fellow Euro-softy Mehmet Okur. Okur averaged 17.6 PPG during the Lakers-Jazz series - 3.1 PPG higherthan his regular season average.

Tim Duncan also averaged 3.1 PPG higher against the Lakers in the play-offs (22.4 PPG vs. 19.3 PPG) than in the regular season - in spite of the Spurs averaging 7 PPG LESS as a team (88.4 PPG vs. 95.4 PPG) during the play-offs.

So, in the play-offs, when the the pace slows and the scoring drops, opposing big men average 3 PPG more against Pau than they do during the regular season. 

Sounds like the trademark of an awful defender if you ask me.

BNM


----------



## Cris

Boob-No-More said:


> Marcus Camby???? You're kidding right? He's a starting center who played 35 minutes per game during the regular season, but only averaged 9.1 PPG - hardly an imposing low post offensive presence.
> 
> I seem to recall Pau spending most of the Utah series guarding fellow Euro-softy Mehmet Okur. Okur averaged 17.6 PPG during the Lakers-Jazz series - 3.1 PPG higherthan his regular season average.
> 
> Tim Duncan also averaged 3.1 PPG higher against the Lakers in the play-offs (22.4 PPG vs. 19.3 PPG) than in the regular season - in spite of the Spurs averaging 7 PPG LESS as a team (88.4 PPG vs. 95.4 PPG) during the play-offs.
> 
> So, in the play-offs, when the the pace slows and the scoring drops, opposing big men average 3 PPG more against Pau than they do during the regular season.
> 
> Sounds like the trademark of an awful defender if you ask me.
> 
> BNM


I agree. I don't think Pau is a great defender by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Basel

About half an hour to go!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Gilbert Arenas is a tool.


----------



## Basel

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Gilbert Arenas is a tool.


Why?


----------



## Darth Bryant

Basel57 said:


> Why?


"I called myself that, because you know when the hibachi gets hot.. Thats like me"...

That's so lame.

Everything he blogs, writes, and says makes him sound like a tool.


----------



## Cris

CDRacingZX6R said:


> "I called myself that, because you know when the hibachi gets hot.. Thats like me"...
> 
> That's so lame.
> 
> Everything he blogs, writes, and says makes him sound like a tool.


He is a cocky SOB. But that's what make him Agent zero. 

It's like what makes ocho cinco ocho cinco.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Cris said:


> He is a cocky SOB. But that's what make him Agent zero.
> 
> It's like what makes ocho cinco ocho cinco.


True. But at the same time Kobe is #1. 

Gilbert had like a couple good games against Kobe, but what else has Gilbert done? Guys over rated until he proves something in the playoffs.

Wizards looked better without him and and having Caron 1st option on the floor. As soon as Agent Zero came back, they sucked ***.


----------



## Silk D

Pau is a downright awful defender, I mean AWFUL. Considering his length, he's a below average rebounder too.


----------



## Cris

Silk D said:


> Pau is a downright awful defender, I mean AWFUL. Considering his length, he's a below average rebounder too.


Luckily for us, we have a couple other pretty damn good rebounders.


----------



## Cris

To paraphrase a presidential canidate...

My friends. Lets kick some ***!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Excellent, a Cav's meltdown right now. That hopefully means no over time.


----------



## Basel

We are MINUTES away from tipoff!

:yay:

Let's go Lakers! Kick the Blazers' asses!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Here we go..


----------



## Plastic Man

Boob-No-More, there's more to defense than opponent's ppg, you know. Why don't you look up Pau's counterpart's FG% in the Playoffs. I never said he's a great defender and I don't think he's a good defenred. He is an adequate defender though and considering he'll be able to play his NATURAL position this year, I'm more than confident that he'll be even more assertive on the defensive end.

But please, feel free to base your observations on 4 games that Aldridge faced up against him and the Zach Randolph game. 

Has the game started already?


----------



## Basel

Game is starting any moment now...


----------



## Shaolin

Kinda regretting having cable turned off a few months ago  Anywhere to get a good live feed of the game?


----------



## Basel

**** the Cavs/Celtics game...


----------



## Darth Bryant

Come on Brown, let the game end already. It's over.


----------



## Basel

Shaolin said:


> Kinda regretting having cable turned off a few months ago  Anywhere to get a good live feed of the game?


Justin.tv


----------



## Basel

**** **** **** **** ****! 

Lakers lead 3-0 early...


----------



## Darth Bryant

Are You Ready?


----------



## Basel

Finally! Lakers lead early 9-4!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Oden looks like a homeless man.


----------



## Shaolin

Basel57 said:


> Justin.tv


Oh, you rock.eace:


----------



## sonicFLAME6

WTF Bynum lol


----------



## Darth Bryant

Our offense still looks a little confused out there.


----------



## Plastic Man

Okay, here we go!!! I'm here and barely awake.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Nice hustle by Vlad, and fish with the score.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Nice drive by Fish/


----------



## Basel

Fisher to the basket, right over Oden!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Fisher with the sweet lay in over Oden. Damn this feels good.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

I'm glad D.Collins is doing our game. He's my fav/


----------



## Darth Bryant

Plastic Man said:


> Okay, here we go!!! I'm here and barely awake.


Good to see you made it tonight. 


:cheers:


----------



## Plastic Man

Bynum is really forcing the issue. I thought this selfishness would start to go away as the preseason ends, but man, I hope he isn't planning on playing that way. Kobe with the fancy passes and gambling on defense early. But, an 11-4 lead. I'll take that, since it's the first freaking game of the freaking season!


----------



## Plastic Man

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Good to see you made it tonight.
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Right back at you  (the e-beer thingy)

I just have to get in rhytm of wacthing these early games  

Clips tomorrow right?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

That's two for Oden!


----------



## Basel

2nd foul on Greg Oden already! Nice!


----------



## jazzy1

Good defense by Bynum.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Letting Bynum and Oden play rough for the most part.

But doesn't matter, Oden's picked up two quick ones.


----------



## jazzy1

Pow


----------



## Basel

Gasol is kicking some ***! 9 of the 13 Lakers points.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Gasol nice!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Radman w the steal


----------



## Darth Bryant

Vlade is playing ****ing terrific. I can't believe it...


----------



## jazzy1

I sorta figured Oden would pick up some early fouls.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Kobe misses his 1st fg


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Nice work Vlad. Is the vocal flop the new wave around the NBA? All night on every shot in the paint you hear, "AAAAAIIIIEEEEEE!!!".


----------



## Basel

Here comes the future 6th Man of the Year.


----------



## jazzy1

Great D by Odom.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Hell yeah Odom! That's what a sixth man does. Super aggressive D to cause the turnover. Not sure why Fisher is trying to be Chris Paul.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Fisher is shooting a lot lately.


----------



## Plastic Man

I like our defense so far. I really hope we turn into a mroe defensive minded team this year.


----------



## jazzy1

Kobe for the deuce


----------



## Basel

Steve Blake can't guard Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Stupid foul by Kobe. But that was an excellent pass by Odom.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

nice lay-up kobe


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Bynum!


----------



## jazzy1

baby Boy for 2


----------



## Darth Bryant

Nice tip by Bynum.


----------



## Basel

Andrew Bynum with the tip-in of the Radmanovic miss!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

wow, what terrible looking shot for L.Ald to go in lol


----------



## jazzy1

Basel57 said:


> Steve Blake can't guard Kobe Bryant.


say it again


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Getting a bit sloppy here. Run the offense and keep the double digit lead.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Sasha sit the **** down hahahahahaha


----------



## Basel

Sit down, Sasha! :laugh:


----------



## jazzy1

Sasha what the Heezy sit you *** down


----------



## Darth Bryant

:lol:


----------



## sonicFLAME6

lol odom


----------



## Cris

DOH!

stupid sasha. what a great way to start, cause a Turn Over when you havent even entered the game.


----------



## Plastic Man

Hahahahahahah, great pass by Odom!


----------



## jazzy1

Bynum misses the lob and we go back to helter skelter ball, Our defense has been outstanding early but the Blazers are just nervous, we gotta play better once they settle down or we'll be in trouble.


----------



## Brian34Cook

lmao that was great


----------



## Basel

The first quarter of this game has already been more exciting than the entire Cavs/Celtics game.


----------



## jazzy1

Brian34Cook said:


> lmao that was great


what it do BC


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Brian34Cook said:


> lmao that was great


You lost? :laugh:

Good to have you at the party. :cheers:


----------



## Basel

I'd love for Kobe to start the season with a triple-double. Early on, he has 2 points, 3 boards, 2 assists.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

I can honestly say Oden is uglier then Sam Cassell lol


----------



## Darth Bryant

Bright side is.. Were playing like crap and still up 9.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Roy just walked the **** out of the ball. How do you get away with that?


----------



## Basel

I love the lineup that's in right now.


----------



## jazzy1

Gasol has no clue defensively. He should have came middle and got that rebound why is he pinned underneath.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Wow I'm so glad we have Bynum and Ariza back


----------



## Basel

Trevor Ariza over Pryzbilla!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

oh my lol Ariza


----------



## Basel

Trevor Ariza with the 3!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Trevor on fire.


----------



## jazzy1

he was right farmar was watching Fernandez, 3 by Ariza


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Trevor can hit that corner shot


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Roy just walked the **** out of the ball. How do you get away with that?


Blazers switch to zone with the new lineup out and Ariza calmly sticks a three. That's what I like to see.


----------



## Basel

Rudy Fernandez for the Blazers is the real deal. He's going to be a hell of a player.


----------



## jazzy1

Bad pass how many blown lobs so far 3.


----------



## Plastic Man

Ariza is ****ing God!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Odom you goofball, drive the lane


----------



## jazzy1

Good play Farmar drive that rock


----------



## Basel

Sasha is in now.


----------



## jazzy1

Machine is broken.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Machine, youre wide open!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel

Damn, that would've been a huge 3-pointer at the buzzer by Machine.

24-14 Lakers after one quarter! My God, it feels great to have the Lakers playing meaningful basketball again!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Good defensive effort early on, but Portland will not be clanking jumpers all night. Time to see this second unit fly.


----------



## Darth Bryant

THE MACHINE!


----------



## jazzy1

things I'm liking, Ariza, Farmar, Gasol on O, Vlad's hustle. 

no so much, Bynum's mindset, LO chucking, Gasol's D,


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You lost? :laugh:
> 
> Good to have you at the party. :cheers:



Nope just chillin here.. :lol:

I knew I shouldnt have started Roy tonight :azdaja:

Oh well.. keep it up Pau


----------



## Plastic Man

Machine open, machine shoot? Too bad it didn't go in.

I'm very pleased with the 1st quarter. Especially when I consider how awful the Cavs and Celts looked for the majority of their game.


----------



## jazzy1

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Good defensive effort early on, but Portland will not be clanking jumpers all night. Time to see this second unit fly.


Yep they got jitters.


----------



## Basel

The hyped up match between Oden/Bynum isn't living up to expectations quite yet.

Bynum is 1/4, Oden is 0/3.

Snap out of it, Bynum, and show everybody what you're all about!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

CDRacingZX6R said:


> THE MACHINE!


wow lmao


----------



## Basel

Nice block by Ariza.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I really like this new look Odom off the bench.


----------



## Basel

Odom, and one on the goaltending!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

good job mr.odom


----------



## Basel

Airball...airball...


----------



## sonicFLAME6

airball


----------



## Basel

Odom again for two!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Nice lay-up by Mr.Odom again


----------



## Basel

I ****ing love our 2nd unit!!!

What a pass, and GREAT defense!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Nice! Yee!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow.. Lamar off the bench looks ****ing awesome so far.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Hell yes!! This is finally going to be the year where Kobe can won't have to play a boat load of minutes.


----------



## Plastic Man

I wonder how many Portland fans will come to litter our board when this game is over. 

Great start! Farmar to Pau!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I was digging this NBA Live commercial until Odom dunked with his right hand.


----------



## Basel

Blazers are shooting 25%; we're shooting 50%.


----------



## jazzy1

come on Sasha


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Sasha you fool


----------



## jazzy1

Pass it to gasol Farmar


----------



## Basel

Come on Sasha...


----------



## Darth Bryant

What the **** was this miserable mess of a play.


----------



## Basel

jazzy1 said:


> Pass it to gasol Farmar


Exactly what he should've done.


----------



## jazzy1

Sasha come on


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Get the machine out of there!


----------



## Basel

Gasol with the great block on Aldridge!

Sasha finally nails a 3!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Machine


----------



## sonicFLAME6

GTFO Aldridge


----------



## jazzy1

the machine blinked alittle


----------



## sonicFLAME6

ok machine you can stay


----------



## jazzy1

we may have Power with the machine.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe back in after a nice five minute rest.


----------



## Plastic Man

Well we knew that was coming.

Only three things are a given in life:
- taxes
- death
- Machine hitting sick jumpers of death


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Trevor WTF!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Ugly shot by Ariza.


----------



## Basel

Let's not start giving up 3-pointers...


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Plastic Man said:


> Well we knew that was coming.
> 
> Only three things are a given in life:
> - taxes
> - death
> - Machine hitting sick jumpers of death


lmao


----------



## Basel

Ariza makes up for his last shot by hitting another 3!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Ariza! Nice!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

We got Ariza for Brian Cook.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Wow, look at their schedule lol


----------



## Darth Bryant

Guess it's safe to say Bynum's in the dog house tonight.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Nice pass by Kobe


----------



## Basel

Kobe with the nice pass to Gasol for his 3rd assist of the night.


----------



## Plastic Man

Ariza is 2 of 3 from the perimeter. Maybe he SHOULD be starting. 

Kobe has 2 silly passing turnovers already.


----------



## Basel

Where's Bynum been this quarter?


----------



## Cris

Plastic Man said:


> Well we knew that was coming.
> 
> Only three things are a given in life:
> - taxes
> - death
> - Machine hitting sick jumpers of death


lol... that's going in the sig


----------



## Darth Bryant

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We got Ariza for Brian Cook.


You still think we can't trade Basel?


----------



## Cris

CDRacingZX6R said:


> You still think we can't trade Basel?


We traded him last year.


----------



## Plastic Man

Well, I know this was coming. Criticize him and he immediately makes a brilliant pass.

Anyone else completely enjoying themselves?! I can't believe the season has finally started.


----------



## jazzy1

Portland is getting forced into very bad shots. Rudy is the only one they have collasping our defense. 

Gotta get Pau another blow and get drew back in there.


----------



## Basel

All this and Kobe has 2 points...

Kobe's also the leading rebounder in the game right now with 6.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We got Ariza for Brian Cook.


Your welcome!


----------



## Plastic Man

Cris said:


> lol... that's going in the sig


Thank you, thank you. You're far too kind.

The time being almost 5 AM and drinking insane ammounts of RedBull to stay awake brings out the humorous side of me.


----------



## Plastic Man

Basel57 said:


> Where's Bynum been this quarter?


Phil probably didn't like him stopping the ball and forcing the action on offense.


----------



## Basel

Bynum is finally back in.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Kobe got robbed on the 1st shot


----------



## Basel

Kobe to Radmanovic!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Radman!


----------



## Plastic Man

Kobe with 7 freaking rebounds. I thought his rebounds were supposed to go down this year.


----------



## Basel

Goaltending! Kobe with 7 boards and 5 assists already...


----------



## sonicFLAME6

We look freaking sick right now!


----------



## Basel

By the way, Greg Oden has done nothing to impress me so far.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe gonna get his td tonight lol


----------



## Basel

22-point lead! I love it!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

So much for Kobes jumper being awful in the off-season yee


----------



## Darth Bryant

I know Bynum's got length, but what the **** was Fisher thinking on that...


----------



## Basel

Radmanovic for 3!


----------



## Basel

What a terrific first half so far! We're firing on all cylinders right now!


----------



## Plastic Man

My fingers are really itching to go talk some trash over at our friend's board, but no, I shall resist.


----------



## Basel

Plastic Man said:


> My fingers are really itching to go talk some trash over at our friend's board, but no, I shall resist.


There's not many of them left - they've moved on.


----------



## Cris

Plastic Man said:


> My fingers are really itching to go talk some trash over at our friend's board, but no, I shall resist.



lol... on another certain site. They are talking trash about themselves.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Kobe you fool


----------



## Basel

All 3 of Kobe's turnovers have been silly turnovers.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Seriously... Were the hell did this version of Vlade come from?


----------



## Cris

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Seriously... Were the hell did this version of Vlade come from?


Space. He finally landed.


----------



## Plastic Man

Come on, Kob, take care of the ball.


----------



## Plastic Man

Cris said:


> Space. He finally landed.


hahahahahahahahahahaha, you're killing me. :lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Nice little collapse at the end.


----------



## Basel

Bad way to end the half, but still a 15-point lead. Overall, very good 1st half. We can't let up in the 2nd half!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Cris said:


> Space. He finally landed.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Plastic Man

Kobe going for the quardrouple double.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I've got an idea...let's throw a ****ty lob pass to Bynum!!!

Oh wait, we've already done that 4 times. Can anyone throw the kid a good lob? We've missed out on at least three sure baskets because of it.

Very good defense thus far. I'm also happy with Ariza's shooting. Pau looks solid and Kobe's all-around game is going.


----------



## Basel

Pau Gasol is the only player in the game in double digits with 15 points. Kobe is leading both teams in rebounds (8) and assists (5) and unfortunately turnovers (4). Radmanovic is leading everyone with 3 steals.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Ugly close. I love the semi-zone, but Portland has the baseline threes all night. If have minutes of sluggish offense, I would not be surprised if the Blazers turned into a single digit deficit. Just keep the energy up and this should be an easy win.


----------



## Basel

When was the last time we held a team to only 34 points in one half? Our defense is insanely improved from last season.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Kobe is absolutely shutting down Roy. I love it.


----------



## Basel

By the way, I can't believe that Brandon Roy and Greg Oden are a combined 0/10 shooting.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Barkley "12 inch shot, the ball traveled about 6 inches".


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Barkley "12 inch shot, the ball traveled about 6 inches".


:lol:

I'm glad Kenny came in and was able to give meaningful analysis after the jumbled mess that Barkley produces.


----------



## Cris

Damian Necronamous said:


> I've got an idea...let's throw a ****ty lob pass to Bynum!!!
> 
> Oh wait, we've already done that 4 times. Can anyone throw the kid a good lob? We've missed out on at least three sure baskets because of it.
> 
> Very good defense thus far. I'm also happy with Ariza's shooting. Pau looks solid and Kobe's all-around game is going.


That would make too much sense. Therefore, not possible. Sorry try again.


----------



## Basel

I'm very surprised that Phil Jackson hasn't used Luke Walton at all.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Man, I'm tired of seeing the same ****ing commercials over and over. Do sharks have eye-lids? Blah blah blah.


----------



## Darth Bryant

S2theONIC said:


> Man, I'm tired of seeing the same ****ing commercials over and over. Do sharks have eye-lids? Blah blah blah.


I just got that phone, and no I haven't googled rather or not sharks have ****ing eye lids. I've only googled porn.


----------



## Basel

*1st Half Boxscore*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Check out ChaCha.com. You can text any question you have in mind and guides will search it for you. Completely free. I would kill to see the faces of the guides when they read the **** I send them.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Luke with zero minutes.


----------



## Plastic Man

Vladi with 3 steals. Amazing.


----------



## Babir

Ariza plays very well so far. Nice shooting from behind the arc...


----------



## Basel

Time for the 2nd half. Let's take care of business. I want to see Bynum get involved some more.


----------



## Basel

Babir said:


> Ariza plays very well so far. Nice shooting from behind the arc...


Good to see you posting in the thread! :cheers:


----------



## Basel

Not the start I wanted to see with Outlaw hitting a 3-pointer. 12-point lead...

Blazers on a 12-0 run. Greg Oden is still in the locker room.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Nice block by Bynum ends up for a 3, such luck.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Bynum looks like he came out with defense in mind. Good boy. 

What happened to Oden?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

****ing **** Fisher enough!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Fisher you idiot!


----------



## Basel

What a terrible start to the 2nd half...


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Wow, now we look awful.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

That's the Outlaw I know


----------



## Plastic Man

Brr, bad start.


----------



## Basel

Kobe with the 3. Let's pick it up!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

take that Princessbilla


----------



## Basel

What a move by Kobe Bryant!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

You wana get our star mad? You fool!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Keep fouling hard Pryz.


----------



## Basel

S2theONIC said:


> take that Princessbilla


:laugh:


----------



## Basel

And the MVP chants begin...


----------



## Plastic Man

Kobe ****ing Bryant!


----------



## Darth Bryant

If the Lakers play defense like this for the rest of the season......


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Vlad with number four!


----------



## Basel

Bynum is struggling out there...

Radmanovic with his 4th steal.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Radman is a defensive beast? huh. lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Yeah *****es!!


----------



## Plastic Man

Bynum is playing extremely selfish basketball.


----------



## Basel

Great job by Kobe driving to the basket and getting fouled.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

I love it when Kobe takes charge, and attacks the basket.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe sure knows how to slaughter a quick run by the opposition. The Blazers have no answer for this. If one thing doesn't work, we have several more alternatives.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Kobe's ripping em apart right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Plastic Man said:


> Bynum is playing extremely selfish basketball.


Sadly, I agree with you. He does not seem on board with the team philosophy early on. Stupid ****ing agent. I hope he gets his head on straight.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Honestly, having the triangle gone.. Would mean more of Kobe getting to the basket. That's always a good thing.


----------



## Plastic Man

^^Hm, I don't know, but it could also mean the return of 2004/05 Kobe. He hasn't shown that he can be as effective in a freelancing offense. Sure he had more assists, but his turnovers were skyrocketing that year without Phil and the triangle. 

Come on guys, crack some jokes or something, my eyelids are slowly beginning to stick together.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Wow Oden is still in the locker room? Did he injure that ankle?


----------



## Basel

Kobe gets his 10th rebound!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Kobe 10 rebounds!


----------



## Darth Bryant

S2theONIC said:


> Wow Oden is still in the locker room? Did he injure that ankle?


Soft anyone?


----------



## Basel

Kobe ****ing Bryant. 'Nuff said.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

omg, ROy take a seat


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe is castrating Roy. What an embarrassment.


----------



## Basel

Kobe's making look Roy look like a ****ing scrub.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Vlade


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Radman is the ****!


----------



## Basel

Radmanovic! 15-2 run, and a 20-point lead!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Basel57 said:


> Kobe's making look Roy look like a ****ing scrub.


haha I was about to post this. are you reading my mind?


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Fisher lucky he was bailed out on his stupid forced lay-ups


----------



## Basel

Kobe, go on and get 5 more assists and get that triple-double.


----------



## Plastic Man

Roy, 0-9. Perhaps Bryant really wants to add that DPOY trophy to his award case...


----------



## sonicFLAME6

No Luke? A dream come true.


----------



## Basel

S2theONIC said:


> haha I was about to post this. are you reading my mind?


Yes.


----------



## Basel

Kobe is toying with the Portland defense.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Kobe making Outlaw look like a fool haha


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Basel57 said:


> Yes.


You sick *******! lol


----------



## Plastic Man

Oh, Kobe... this makes me not sleeping worth it!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Horrible pass Gasol. Horrible.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Wow Gasol messes up rhythm with that one.


----------



## Basel

Our defense is impressing the hell out of me tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Another shot clock violation. It has been a long damn time since I have witnessed a defense effort like this in LA.


----------



## Plastic Man

^^Me too.

I would like to go on record and state that I have a massive mancrush on this entire team. Great basketball and unbelievable defense. The Blazers scored 7 points to start the quarter and they've scored only 5 more since (in 8 minutes).


----------



## Darth Bryant

Basel57 said:


> Our defense is impressing the hell out of me tonight.


Me to.

But I'm scared to get excited... They have done this before.. Then went back to being soft *****es the next game.


----------



## Cris

Odom taken over Ronnie's role. Lol.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

:lol:

Odom is still a stoner. Has to be..


----------



## Basel

Approaching 400 posts right now in this thread. Awesome.

Odom for 2!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Lamar.. WOW.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Odom is joining on the make the Blazers look like fool party.


----------



## Basel

Brandon Roy finally hits a shot...


----------



## Plastic Man

And Roy finally scores.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Kobe seriously, you had the base-line wide open.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Bayless line-up is funny. He must get half off on that hair cut, his forehead is up half ways on top of his head lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6

lol Gasol, the ball went through his arms and head lol


----------



## Basel

72-53 Lakers after3 quarters. Awesome.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

It must suck for PO to finally have Oden back and goes down with a foot injury.


----------



## Plastic Man

Odom's hurt? Please, let him be all right.


----------



## Basel

S2theONIC said:


> It must suck for PO to finally have Oden back and goes down with a foot injury.


Yeah, definitely. Unreal how overhyped the Bynum/Oden matchup was, eh?


----------



## Basel

Plastic Man said:


> Odom's hurt? Please, let him be all right.


Huh? Who said Odom was hurt?

I think you need to get some sleep soon, PM!


----------



## Cris

Plastic Man said:


> Odom's hurt? Please, let him be all right.


I think you heard Oden. He is injuried.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Basel57 said:


> Yeah, definitely. Unreal how overhyped the Bynum/Oden matchup was, eh?


Yeah insanely over hyped. Bynum was just forcing the issue too much.


----------



## Basel

Blazers are 7/19 from 3-point range. Lakers are 6/9. Good ****. 

Oh, and...

WE WANT TACOS!


----------



## Darth Bryant

S2theONIC said:


> It must suck for PO to finally have Oden back and goes down with a foot injury.


*cough* Soft *cough*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Odom was wincing a bit, but he's fine.


----------



## Basel

Ariza & Frye almost getting into it...


----------



## Darth Bryant

Ariza is has the right attitude.


----------



## Plastic Man

Basel57 said:


> Huh? Who said Odom was hurt?
> 
> I think you need to get some sleep soon, PM!


Definitely. I've watched both games and I've been up for almost 24 hours so it's starting to get to me  I'm hitting the sack as soon as it's a sure blowout.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

How is that a foul on Farmar? Come on..


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Didn't Ariza and Frye play together in NY?


----------



## sonicFLAME6

CDRacingZX6R said:


> *cough* Soft *cough*


lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6

machine!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Nice pass by Vuja!


----------



## Basel

Great pass by Sasha there, too bad Portland fouled.

And to Doug Collins, it's Farmar, not Farmer.


----------



## Basel

S2theONIC said:


> Didn't Ariza and Frye play together in NY?


I think so.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

A lob converted! yay!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Farmar at least can throw a pass.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

About time. A good lob to Drew


----------



## Basel

Finally, a lob to Bynum that worked! Nice job, Farmar!


----------



## Plastic Man

Is this Bayless guy supposed to be any good? I haven't followed this year's draftees too closely.


----------



## Cris

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> A lob converted! yay!!!





CDRacingZX6R said:


> Farmar at least can throw a pass.





S2theONIC said:


> About time. A good lob to Drew





Basel57 said:


> Finally, a lob to Bynum that worked! Nice job, Farmar!


You guys are too good... lol


----------



## Basel

Haha, that was great.


----------



## Cris

Plastic Man said:


> Is this Bayless guy supposed to be any good? I haven't followed this year's draftees too closely.


Yes. Portland got a steal that that pick that late. He averaged 19.4points per game as a true freshman in the pack-10


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Another bad lob


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Ariza swats that **** back in Roy's face, but a dumb pass ruins it.


----------



## Basel

Lead back down to 16...


----------



## Basel

There ya go, Drew!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Cris said:


> You guys are too good... lol


lol and now we have the same quote sig lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Princessbilla getting owned.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

And one by Ariza completely set up by Farmar moving Odom to the far side of the court. Jordan has grown so much.


----------



## Basel

What an underrated trade the Ariza for Cook/Evans deal was.

Ariza is awesome.


----------



## Basel

Too little, too late for Roy to get it going...


----------



## sonicFLAME6

"it all started after making that one shot after 0-9" duh!


----------



## Plastic Man

Ariza is playing like a man tonight! Wow, I still can't believe we got him in that deal.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Bynum nice block


----------



## Basel

Fernandez is a terrific shooter - ****.

Lead down to 14.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

What the **** is this ****? One thing goes wrong and everybody falls apart. Get the assassin back in.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

wtf! Outlaw pushing Odom into Ariza that dunk and no foul called.


----------



## Basel

Bynum with the nice shot!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Atta boy Bynum. Odom is in airhead mode.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

I;m hoping after the time-out Kobe will be back in


----------



## Basel

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> What the **** is this ****? One thing goes wrong and everybody falls apart. *Get the assassin back in.*


I'd love for him to get back in there and ensure the victory, but I think it'd be better if maybe this 2nd unit stayed in to prove to themselves that they won't let the lead slip so far down to where you'd need Kobe to get back in.


----------



## SoCalfan21

What a Joke...we let Garb time get out of hand...we need to learn to not blow leads to scrubs...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Basel57 said:


> I'd love for him to get back in there and ensure the victory, but I think it'd be better if maybe this 2nd unit stayed in to prove to themselves that they won't let the lead slip so far down to where you'd need Kobe to get back in.


I'm sure Phil is thinking the same. At the same token, I don't think this group has a confidence problem at all. The days of being too reliant on Kobe are over. Just do what needs to be done for the win.


----------



## Shaolin

They need to cool out on that sloppy play, put this game in the fridge and lets go home.

...and I'm sorta disappointed that Oden may be hurt again. 

Defense is good tonight, for the most part. But at the moment I'm not too impressed with the Blazers as a team, gotta see how the Lakers do against a high-end team (no offense Blazer fans)


----------



## sonicFLAME6

24 is back in


----------



## Plastic Man

I guess not  Kobe's back in. Phil just made an adjustment, omg!


----------



## Basel

Kobe's back in.


----------



## Basel

And that's why he's back in...beautiful.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Kobe schooling Outlaw again


----------



## sonicFLAME6

another board by kobe


----------



## sonicFLAME6

maybe he'll get the triple dub now that he's back in


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Kobe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel

Kobe Bean Bryant!!!


----------



## Plastic Man

Ugh, turnover no.5 for Mamba.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe got hit on the head on that. He is bullying Portland in lesser minutes.


----------



## Basel

That should've been and-one!


----------



## Basel

Chris Mihm getting some burn now.


----------



## Plastic Man

Kobe's shot is flat and his legs are dead! 

Back to back MVP anyone?


----------



## sonicFLAME6

We are contesting every shot. Good ****!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Plastic Man said:


> Kobe's shot is flat and his legs are dead!
> 
> Back to back MVP anyone?


lol I know it's the 1st game, but so far he proved me wrong lol


----------



## Basel

Plastic Man said:


> Kobe's shot is flat and his legs are dead!
> 
> *Back to back MVP anyone?*


It would be a beautiful thing!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

That looked bad on that replay, ouch.


----------



## The One

oden is officialy injured


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

That's why you don't put on a **** load of weight when you're recovering from any sort of knee, leg, or foot injury. Why would you think your lower limbs could support that?


----------



## Basel

Luke Walton finally makes an appearance, as does Josh Powell.

Luke instantly takes a terrible shot and misses.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Luke omfg, why!


----------



## Basel

I almost feel bad for Portland fans in regards to the Oden situation.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Powell tossing up some garbage as well.


----------



## Basel

Jordan Farmar for 3!


----------



## The One

complete garbage time now


----------



## Plastic Man

I know nitpicking isn't allowed after such a great game, especially considering it's the 1st of the season, but:
- great defense, although we still gave up way too many open 3-pointers
- selfish play by Bynum, although one could also blame his teammates for not getting proper passes to him
- Kobe outrebounding Gasol and Bynum together will not work, our bigs need to pull down more rebounds.
- sloppy ballhandling still, especially by Kobe. But that will eventually settle down as the players get more burn.

Anything I'm missing here? =)


----------



## Basel

It's that time again. Let me know who you think the Player of the Game is: Kobe Bryant or Pau Gasol?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Plastic Man said:


> I know nitpicking isn't allowed after such a great game, especially considering it's the 1st of the season, but:
> - great defense, although we still gave up way too many open 3-pointers
> - selfish play by Bynum, although one could also blame his teammates for not getting proper passes to him
> - Kobe outrebounding Gasol and Bynum together will not work, our bigs need to pull down more rebounds.
> - sloppy ballhandling still, especially by Kobe. But that will eventually settle down as the players get more burn.
> 
> Anything I'm missing here? =)


In fairness to the rebounding discrepancy, Portland does nothing but launch jumpshots, which means long rebounds. I think we will see a different story tomorrow night. Kobe for the POTG.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Nice shot by CM


----------



## Basel

Good to see Mihm scoring, and a nice play to finish things up by Farmar.

Lakers are 1-0! 96-76 victory!


----------



## The One

mihm!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

player of the game: I vote Kobe


----------



## sonicFLAME6

**** the Blazers! So much for all the hype of this game. Complete blow-out.


----------



## The One

Plastic Man said:


> I know nitpicking isn't allowed after such a great game, especially considering it's the 1st of the season, but:
> - great defense, although we still gave up way too many open 3-pointers
> - selfish play by Bynum, although one could also blame his teammates for not getting proper passes to him
> - Kobe outrebounding Gasol and Bynum together will not work, our bigs need to pull down more rebounds.
> - sloppy ballhandling still, especially by Kobe. But that will eventually settle down as the players get more burn.
> 
> Anything I'm missing here? =)


nope exactly what i thought. now the good, Vlad Rad...nuff said


----------



## Shaolin

Alright, that was a decent start.


----------



## Lynx

I liked our commitment on defense. Only if we could like this night in, night out...


----------



## The One

Anybody want to start a Radmanovic fan club?


----------



## Plastic Man

Vlad was spectacular. In fact we need to come up with another adjective for describing his newfound greatness.

Vladtacular! Radiculous! Something along those lines.

Anyway, nice win guys, and talk about a big *** game thread! Now I've got to check out. 

Clippers tomorrow! WOOOOOOOOOT!


----------



## Basel

Maybe that should just be his name, PM.

Vladtacular Radiculous!

Everyone, keep telling me who you think should be Player of the Game.


----------



## Basel

By the way, I also vote for Kobe Bryant as Player of the Game.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Kobe is the POTG for sure. But Vlad was a close second in my book. Not just for the shots he made, but because he hustled and played great defense when he was out there.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Vlad is out of this world.


----------



## Basel

*Boxscore*


----------



## jazzy1

solid start, Bynum gotta settle down he was pressing tonight and looked really mechanical out there. We are gonna be a monster to deal with, with our depth. I don't know where this swirling zone trapping defense came from but I like it, resembles the Celtics defense. 

Blazers are snake bit oden goes down early damn shame.They got too many young players they need a couple vets. 

next game is a road back to back :biggrin:


----------



## KillWill

welcome back to the old heads, and welcome to all the newbs. just one game in a long season, but we'll take it. there's gonna be ups and downs, probably a few tweaked ankles and busted fingers but full speed ahead anyhow. kobe has already done the jordan homage, let's see the magic mobile. Defense. Rebounding. stay hungry. let's go LakeShow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Joseus

Impressive victory, gentlemen.

(and impressive game thread! :biggrin


----------



## Basel

King Joseus said:


> Impressive victory, gentlemen.
> 
> (and impressive game thread! :biggrin


Thank you. Nice job by the Bulls today as well. :cheers:


----------



## Basel

Some postgame numbers for all of you:

# 23 - points for Kobe Bryant who exploded with eleve points in the third quarter. He lead the Lakers, with his twenty three points and eleven rebounds.

# +20 - for Derek Fisher who also contributed with five rebounds,two assists and six points.

# 15 - points scored by Pau Gasol who again shot great from the floor. Seven for ten shooting, while adding seven boards and one assist.

# 9 - total points added from Lamar Odom and Jordan Farmar. The bench mob was great in this game keeping the pace the starters had set for the game.

# 8- points scored by two starters Andrew Bynum and Vladimir Radmanovic. Vladimir shot effectively from beyond the arc, and also grabbed five boards.

# 70% - shooting from beyond the arc by the Lakers that helped them cruise by the first game of the season. From the field they shot forty seven percent.


----------



## Basel

I guess everyone that attended the game tonight got a t-shirt:


----------



## Shaolin

_Dear Luke,

Theres this guy in Pasadena, he calls me everything but my name. Says I'm a scrub, says that I'm proof of affirmative action, all kinds of mean things. 

But tonight, man, I did better than you. I had a basket, a board and a block. You had one assist. If this keeps up, then maybe you'll become his new whipping boy and I'll catch a break.

I just wanted to say thanks, bro, and keep up the good work!

Sincerely, 

Chris Mihm_


----------



## Basel

Some photos from tonight's game:


----------



## Basel

Some highlights for those that missed it:


----------



## Basel

Some postgame talk with Trevor Ariza, Lamar Odom, Kobe Bryant & Jordan Farmar:

http://www.nba.com/video/teams/lakers/originals/2008/10/29/081028blazers_postgame.lakers/index.html?player=team&q=LAL


----------



## Basel

Turnovers: Blazers (12) | Lakers (15)
Fast Break Pts: Blazers (4) | Lakers (15)
Biggest Lead: Blazers (0) | Lakers (23)
Unanswered Pts: Blazers (0) | Lakers (4)
Points in the Paint: Blazers (22) | Lakers (42)


----------



## Plastic Man

Well, 7 hours of sleep for me and I'm back.

Only 10 three point attempts is also very very very very nice. Attacking, not settling for the jumpshot. I hope the days of shooting +30 3PTs are behind us.

I still can't believe Vlad played like he did; let's just hope it's not a one time occurance.

Here are some highlights, courtesy of jd2k from LG.net:
[email protected] Highlights [10/28/2008]

This guy makes awesome videos.


----------



## shazha

Holly cow, look how high Bynum gets up..... The guy is almost touching the top of the backboard!!!!! courtesy of Yahoo Sports.


----------



## JerryWest

Ariza had a great game... more ariza!


----------



## jazzy1

Ariza is getting Odom-esque in interviews.


----------



## elcap15

Great opening game. lakers made it look easy.

Machine jacks up 6 shots in 12 minutes lol. Nothing new there.

Vladtacular has 4 steals! Who is this guy? I have never seen him play like this in his career. He's our defensive specialist!

Ariza played great both ends of the court. He shut down ROY on D and drained 3's from the corner. Nice!

Farmar maintaining his level of play. He came in and got 9/6/6 in 23 minutes. Noice!

Too many lob attempts. Blazers are a long team and can interfere with those easily. Plus, if you are going to throw like 10 lobs a game, you need to do some trickery or else they are just going to be turnovers.

Great defense. Swarming and energetic, I hardly recognize this team.

Mamba for player of the game. Slow start shooting wise, but he picked it up by getting to the basket and rebounding.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I was layed up in bed with a fever and a stomach virus. Still caught the game. Great way to open up the season.


----------



## DaRizzle

^sorry to hear that....Im soooooooooo stoked the season is back and we even have another game tonight! While I wish injuries on nobody, Im glad it was Greg and not Bynum


----------



## ceejaynj

Plastic Man said:


> Vlad was spectacular.


VladRad did have a good game. It may be because he can see the ball now...with his short haircut. Let's hope he can string together a few more good games.


----------

